
Happy Birthday, Apache Group and “The Apache Way” - yarapavan
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the-apache-software-foundation-celebrates1
======
yarapavan
$20B+ worth of software for the public good at 100% no cost

350 Open Source projects

730 individual Members, 7000 Committers stewarding 200M+ loc

> six dozen Apache projects form the foundation of $166B Big Data ecosystem

Happy Bday @TheASF!

